# Brake Rotors - What brand you using?



## skimblzbvs (Jan 21, 2011)

Changing brakes isn't an issue for me (usually!). What brand rotors are you guys using on your C6 A6? My wife's 2005 is ready for new rotors, and while I COULD get the OEM ones from the dealer, I'd like to get something as good but without the OEM pricing. 

I've seen Wagner, Centric, Raybestos, and some other ones, but not sure what would be a good rotor to give me good stopping power like she has now.

I plan to use EBC pads (that's what she has on there now), but with the rotors due, I could use some input!!

Her car...









Thanks!


----------



## JaWasaMan (Feb 9, 2009)

I was disappointed to see no one had responded to this thread!
But my bro and i and currently in the process of putting ceramic pads and new rotors in his A6. 
So i'll let you know! if you ever check this post considering its been two months already :beer:


----------

